# Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Selct (Epicure ) Cigar Review - black beauty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Selct (Epicure ) Cigar Review - black beauty*

This gives out a sweet smooth taste that has the same flavors as does the Alec Bradley Maxx, with the same type of tobacco mix being used. You get ...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Selct (Epicure ) Cigar Review - black beauty


----------

